# Tonutti or Rhino Rakes



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Are Tonutti and Rhino the same rake. Craigslist has a new Tonutti 14 wheel high capacity (wheels in front of the frame) no center kicker for $6200. Seems pretty reasonable. They are also advertising 10 wheel Rhinos as well, but no price on them. I have never owned any equipment from either manufacturer so I don't have anything to go with.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

JLP said:


> Are Tonutti and Rhino the same rake. Craigslist has a new Tonutti 14 wheel high capacity (wheels in front of the frame) no center kicker for $6200. Seems pretty reasonable. They are also advertising 10 wheel Rhinos as well, but no price on them. I have never owned any equipment from either manufacturer so I don't have anything to go with.


Tonutti has gone bankrupt a couple of years ago so don't know about spare parts.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I bought a used Tonutti back several years ago, I didn't care much for it. Now granted it was used when I got it, but it was tough to get it adjusted right and the dog gone thing would get hay wrapped up around the wheels all the time in the back. I would also have problems with it missing hay and letting it in the field. No idea why, I ended up trading it on a brand new Kuhn speed rack and I am very very pleased! Just my two cents...

Good Luck.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

After purchasing a new JD 704 built BY Tonutti for JD that had several tubing frame failures while in warranty it does not surprise me a Tonutti went belly up.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a Vermeer WRX12 which is a rebadged Tonutti. I thought it was a good rake for the most part. It had some really good ideas that I miss on my Rowse. I went to Rowse as I felt the WRX was too light to handle raking large amounts of cornstalks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is Rhino not a Sitrex?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Is Rhino not a Sitrex?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I thought so....and I stay away from them, never heard a whole lot of good......except the price and that can get bitter with age.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

If Sitrex make Rhino, then they would also make the H&S. Is that not the case?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JLP said:


> If Sitrex make Rhino, then they would also make the H&S. Is that not the case?


I believe so....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I thought H&S designed & markets their own rakes

http://www.hsmfgco.com/rakemain.cfm


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I thought H&S designed & markets their own rakes
> 
> http://www.hsmfgco.com/rakemain.cfm


Looks like they do design and manufacture....I just wonder about the wheel rake.....it does look very much like Sitrex. My co op carries Sitrex by another name...Ag something or another.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Are some Sitrex and some H and S original?

It appears my rhino tedder is the same as Sitrex and the same as H and S.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The H&S rotary looks like a Miller Pro 1150


----------



## YFF (Feb 4, 2011)

The Alamo Group (Bush Hog and Rhino) designed and started making their own rake a couple of years ago in Selma, AL. Before that, their rakes along with New Holland were made by Sitrex. As far as I know, New Holland's wheel rakes still are.


----------

